# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Yönetim Gelenekleri ve Türkler

## bozok

*Yönetim Gelenekleri ve Türkler (2 Cilt Takım)* 



*Metin Aydoğan*

*Umay Yayınları*

*Haziran 2004,* 

*ISBN: 9758913069*


Siyasi partiler, Türk toplumunun gündemine 20.yüzyılla birlikte girdi ve iktidarı ele geçirmenin araçları olarak varlıklarını sürdürüyorlar. Yaptıkları iş ve iktidara geldiklerinde elde ettikleri yetki, son derece önemlidir, ancak bu örgütlerin ne olduğu, ne olmadığı ya da ne olması gerektiği yeterince bilinmemektedir. Bir takım insanlar, çıkar amaçlı olarak biraraya geliyorlar ve gerçekleştirdikleri oluşumlara parti adını veriyorlar. Bunlar parti adını taşısa da, partiden başka herşeye benziyor. 

Oysa, örgütlenme ve bunun en üst biçimi olan parti örgütlenmesi; sorunlarını çözmek için; en çok halkın gereksinim duyduğu kurumlardır. Siyasi sistemi elinde tutanlar, halkın ve ulusun haklarını savunan partileri gelişemez duruma sokarken, kendi haklarını savunan partileri, üstelik halkın oylarını alarak iktidara getirmeyi başarmaktadırlar. Bunun için kullanıma hazır geniş mali kaynaklara, iletişim olanaklarına, siyasi iç ve dış desteğe sahiptirler. Halk, her dört ya da beş yılda bir oy vererek iktidarı seçtiğini sanmaktadır, ancak iktidarlar çok farklı yerlerde, farklı biçimlerde belirlenmektedir. Siyasi parti konusu, Türkiye’de yeterince bilinmemektedir. 

Antik üağdan Küreselleşmeye Yönetim Gelenekleri ve Türkler, parti çalışmalarına üye ya da yönetici olarak katılanlar, siyaset bilimciler ve özellikle de halka öncülük edecek aydınlar için başvuracakları bir kaynak yapıttır. Küreselleşme adıyla yürütülen parti politikaları incelenirken; bugünü belirleyen yakın geçmiş, yakın geçmişi belirleyen uzak geçmiş, yani tarih de incelenmiştir. İnceleme Türk toplumuyla sınırlı tutulmamış, siyasi partilerin çıkış yeri olan Batı toplumları, Antik üağ köleciliğinden günümüze dek her dönemiyle ele alınmıştır. Kitapta; Roma ve Grek uygarlıkları, Orta üağ feodalizmi, kapitalizmin gelişimi, parlamentoların ortaya çıkışı, Batı aydınlanması ve Avrupa sömürgeciliği sorgulanıyor, Doğu’da ise; üin, Hint ve İran uygarlıkları; Türkler’in bu uygarlıklara ve Batı’ya yaptığı etkilere dek Türk tarihi, Doğu aydınlanması, Selçuklu ve Osmanlı devlet düzeni, Türkler’in toplumsal özellikleri ve Türkiye’nin son yüz elli yıllık siyasi tarihi, kapsamlı olarak incelenmiştir.1166 sayfa ve iki ciltlik bu inceleme, tam anlamıyla bir başyapıttır.

http://www.eren.com.tr/goster/kitap/...p?kitap=202513

----------

